# Free update to Ostinato Series now available!!



## Sonokinetic BV (Feb 14, 2020)

Login to the Sonokinetic Manager to get the update

We are also running a 20% Valentines discount on the Ostinato range, now available from https://www.sonokinetic.net/


----------



## emilio_n (Feb 14, 2020)

Updating! Thank you very much!


----------



## ptram (Feb 14, 2020)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Login to the Sonokinetic Manager to get the update


Thank you for the gift!

A question I have everytime: how do you understand which version of the library is already installed? It seems that the SK Manager is not checking the local files. However, I can't see a file or other information that can help understand if one needs the update or not.

Paolo


----------



## Fry777 (Feb 14, 2020)

Amazing update, thank you !


----------



## emilio_n (Feb 14, 2020)

@ptram In the Sonokinetic app, you will see a button to upgrade for each product have an update available. If you don't have, maybe the app is not pointing correctly to your Sonokinetic folder...


----------



## ptram (Feb 14, 2020)

emilio_n said:


> In the Sonokinetic app, you will see a button to upgrade for each product have an update available.


I see the button, but it also appears next to libraries I was sure I had updated to that version recently. But maybe I'm just reminding wrongly.

Paolo


----------



## reutunes (Feb 14, 2020)

You can click the 3 little dots to the right of each library in the Library Manager to see the current version, but make sure that the Manager software is synced to your various library's locations first. I recently re-edited the install video to cover this...


----------



## Montisquirrel (Feb 14, 2020)

Thanks for the update. The midi drag n drop will be very usefull. 
Still can't belive I got all these 4 libraries for free.


----------



## reutunes (Feb 14, 2020)

Montisquirrel said:


> Thanks for the update. The midi drag n drop will be very usefull.
> Still can't belive I got all these 4 libraries for free.


You're one of the chosen few!


----------



## KallumS (Feb 14, 2020)

Montisquirrel said:


> Thanks for the update. The midi drag n drop will be very usefull.
> Still can't belive I got all these 4 libraries for free.



Get a lottery ticket


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 14, 2020)

Montisquirrel said:


> Thanks for the update. The midi drag n drop will be very usefull.
> Still can't belive I got all these 4 libraries for free.


I was thinking the same thing! This is going to be so fun to play with. Thanks so much!


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 14, 2020)

Update worked for Noir and Strings, but not for woodwinds. Trying to reinstall.


----------



## AndyP (Feb 14, 2020)

Midi Export? A dream comes true.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 14, 2020)

Is anyone else having issues with the woodwinds? My download seems to be missing the updated NKR and NKC files compared to what I the update for the strings and noir had.

ETA: Submitted support ticket.


----------



## Michel Simons (Feb 14, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> Is anyone else having issues with the woodwinds? My download seems to be missing the updated NKR and NKC files compared to what I the update for the strings and noir had.
> 
> ETA: Submitted support ticket.



I haven't tried it, but I also noticed the lack of an instruments.rar for the woodwinds in the updates folder and the NKR and NKC files still had "old" timestamps.


----------



## richardt4520 (Feb 14, 2020)

Thank you for the update! MIDI export is such a useful feature!


----------



## ptram (Feb 14, 2020)

reutunes said:


> You can click the 3 little dots to the right of each library in the Library Manager to see the current version, but make sure that the Manager software is synced to your various library's locations first.


Thank you for the hint. I see what happened: the libraries' path was not recorded in the SK Manager. When, selecting the correct location, already updated libraries had no longer the Update button.

Paolo


----------



## ptram (Feb 14, 2020)

After indicating the right location to the installed libraries, I relaunched SK Manager (1.2.1). Alas, I don't see the Update buttons next to the Ostinato libraries.

Also, I went to my account in SK's web site, and could see that the available update for, for example, Ostinato Woodwinds is an "Additionals v1.1". The date I see is Dec 13, 2018. But the SK Manager says that I have v1.2 of the library installed.

What am I doing wrong, this time?

Paolo


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Feb 14, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

The Sonokinetic Manager relies on the location of the libraries being correct to apply the updates. We are working on improving this aspect and will issue a new version when its ready in the near future.

In the meantime, the Ostinato update can be applied "manually" by re-downloading the library and only selecting the Instruments rar for download/install. If you download this update adjacent to the root folder of your ostinato library, it will apply the update automatically


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 14, 2020)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> The Sonokinetic Manager relies on the location of the libraries being correct to apply the updates. We are working on improving this aspect and will issue a new version when its ready in the near future.
> 
> In the meantime, the Ostinato update can be applied "manually" by re-downloading the library and only selecting the Instruments rar for download/install. If you download this update adjacent to the root folder of your ostinato library, it will apply the update automatically


Can you check that the Woodwinds library is properly configured for the update? It's not working for me, whereas the updates for Strings and Noir are working as expected.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Feb 15, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> Can you check that the Woodwinds library is properly configured for the update? It's not working for me, whereas the updates for Strings and Noir are working as expected.



We had a server issue that has now been resolved, there should be a new update waiting for you in the Sonokinetic Manager


----------



## Qualex72 (Feb 15, 2020)

The update is not working for Ostinato Brass (for Strings and Noir works correctly). I have downloaded it manually from the website and also through Sonokinetic Manager but it seems not to be able to carry out the update. I have submitted a ticket.


----------



## NekujaK (Feb 16, 2020)

Initially the Woodwinds didn't update properly for me, but I just checked the Sonokinetic Manager and there's a new (v1.3) update available for both Brass and Woodwinds, and everything seems to have updated fine.

Thank you for the MIDI export feature - it's brilliant!


----------



## BezO (Feb 16, 2020)

Sweet!

Any chance recording prior to export could be implemented into your phrase libraries. This looks much more convenient than exporting each chord separately.


----------



## Rex282 (Feb 16, 2020)

Par for the course..... WW updated( V.1.3) Strings and brass wouldnt let me update but shows V.1.2 and V1.3 in manager but are not updated in Kontakt.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Feb 16, 2020)

For anyone still having issues applying the update, if you could please open a ticket at support.sonokinetic.net, we will be able to investigate your specific issue


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 16, 2020)

I had a little problem at first but that was an error on my part. The manager did upgrade strings and Brass but I did the Noir and Woodwinds manually. I downloaded the update from my account and replaced the Instruments and .nict files with the new ones then merged the samples folder. That did it fine.


----------



## Qualex72 (Feb 17, 2020)

NekujaK said:


> Initially the Woodwinds didn't update properly for me, but I just checked the Sonokinetic Manager and there's a new (v1.3) update available for both Brass and Woodwinds, and everything seems to have updated fine.
> 
> Thank you for the MIDI export feature - it's brilliant!


I simply re-download the whole library and now it works. In the meantime Sonokitetic replied to me saying to manually move the nkr file in the Sample Folder. I agree with you: that update is really awesome and hope they will integrate drag Midi feature also in the other VI...could be really amazing!


----------



## ptram (Feb 17, 2020)

I could update Ostinato Woodwinds and Brass, but not Strings. I have v1.2. Maybe they are already the latest version?

Paolo


----------



## Michel Simons (Feb 17, 2020)

ptram said:


> I could update Ostinato Woodwinds and Brass, but not Strings. I have v1.2. Maybe they are already the latest version?
> 
> Paolo



For Strings (and Noir) v1.2 is indeed the latest.


----------



## ptram (Feb 17, 2020)

Michel Simons said:


> For Strings (and Noir) v1.2 is indeed the latest.


So, it worked fine! Thank you SK for this update!

Paolo


----------



## NekujaK (Feb 17, 2020)

An easy way to tell if the libraries were successfully updated is to look for the "Record MIDI" button at the top of the UI, just to the left of "Ostinato".


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 17, 2020)

I love the way Harmonic Shift works on the Ostinato Series. Is there any way to implement the same way in libraries like Minimal, Grosso, et al?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Feb 19, 2020)

BezO said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Any chance recording prior to export could be implemented into your phrase libraries. This looks much more convenient than exporting each chord separately.


We are looking into ways of doing that - it is going to be very different internally, but we should be able to mimic the recording process that the Ostinatos now do in the other phrase based products


----------



## reutunes (Feb 20, 2020)

Dr.Quest said:


> I love the way Harmonic Shift works on the Ostinato Series. Is there any way to implement the same way in libraries like Minimal, Grosso, et al?


I was under the impression almost all the phrase libraries have harmonic shift built in. You just have to remember to turn it on for some phrases and off for others for the best effect.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 20, 2020)

reutunes said:


> I was under the impression almost all the phrase libraries have harmonic shift built in. You just have to remember to turn it on for some phrases and off for others for the best effect.


Yes they all have it but it is so much better in Ostinato series. Do you have them? If the phrase series worked the way Ostinato work it would be amazing. So much easier to use. I suspect it would be too complex to implement.


----------



## reutunes (Feb 20, 2020)

Dr.Quest said:


> Yes they all have it but it is so much better in Ostinato series. Do you have them? If the phrase series worked the way Ostinato work it would be amazing. So much easier to use. I suspect it would be too complex to implement.



I am a bit unsure about what you mean as to me the Harmonic Shift functions works pretty much the same in the phrase products as it does in the Ostinato series. I have everything by Sonokinetic as I produce the video walkthroughs for every product. Perhaps you can be a bit more specific about your question so I can help you out?

There are a few videos specifically about Harmonic Shift HERE, HERE and HERE if that helps?


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 20, 2020)

reutunes said:


> I am a bit unsure about what you mean as to me the Harmonic Shift functions works pretty much the same in the phrase products as it does in the Ostinato series. I have everything by Sonokinetic as I produce the video walkthroughs for every product. Perhaps you can be a bit more specific about your question so I can help you out?
> 
> There are a few videos specifically about Harmonic Shift HERE, HERE and HERE if that helps?


I'm very familiar with the video and the entire process. In Ostinato you can change the chord type in the Harmonic Shift key switch i.e. to a 7th or half dim. I don't see that in the phrase based libraries and I have the latest versions as far as I know.
Also this - In Minimal hold your triad chord and select Harmonic shift - Nice the chord you are holding and the shift. Now stop playing the triad and play the Harmonic shift - No sound as to be expected.
Now in Ostinato play the triad - add harmonic shift. Just the same. Now stop playing the triad and play the harmonic shift - there is the chord shift sounding. You can play the harmonic palette with one finger now withOUT holding the triad up and down the harmonic range. Very cool and useful to me.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 20, 2020)

And there is this difference ---


----------



## reutunes (Feb 20, 2020)

Ok... I understand now.

The reason that the Phrase Libraries can't do diminished, suspended etc is that the phrase material has not been written or performed in that manner. They are entire phrases, often with multiple note motifs and performed in major and minor (usually although there are artistic variations per library). However, it's often the case that you'll end up with interesting chord combinations as phrases are overlaid.

Ostinato products just just single recorded notes playing each phrase, which can be combined by the engine into all sorts of different chord shapes.

The main idea of Harmonic Shift is to be an inspiring creative tool, not a chord shape creator that covers every chord eventuality. My advice would be to just have fun with it and go with the flow.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 20, 2020)

reutunes said:


> Ok... I understand now.
> 
> The reason that the Phrase Libraries can't do diminished, suspended etc is that the phrase material has not been written or performed in that manner. They are entire phrases, often with multiple note motifs and performed in major and minor (usually although there are artistic variations per library). However, it's often the case that you'll end up with interesting chord combinations as phrases are overlaid.
> 
> ...


Of course I understand all that, that's the nature of phrases vs parts that can be broken down. Still something I'd like to see in some form or another going forward on their phrased based libraries.
Cheers!


----------

